# One.de XP treiber download, WO?



## Flenor Eldar (26. Mai 2009)

sers,
wo kann man die treiber für die Laptops von One.de runterladen?
Ich finde nicht alle wie zb. den Intel sherly Peak treiber FÜR WLAN.

*Help

Gruß F.E.


----------



## klyer (26. Mai 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> sers,
> Ich finde nicht alle wie zb. den Intel sherly Peak treiber FÜR WLAN.
> Gruß F.E.


Hier findest du den Wlan Treiber Link.
einfach mal Googlen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Mai 2009)

ich hb ja gegooglet aber nur welche für acer notebooks gefunden thx
ähm ich brauch die XP treiber, die für vista sind ja dabei


----------



## klyer (26. Mai 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ich hb ja gegooglet aber nur welche für acer notebooks gefunden thx
> ähm ich brauch die XP treiber, die für vista sind ja dabei


XP treiber sind mit dabei


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Mai 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> XP treiber sind mit dabei


 nein steht ja auch bei one auf der HP das die vista treiber dabei sind u. die für XP zum download bereitstehen. Auserdem lassen sich die mitgelieferten treiber ned installieren, weil sie ja für vista sind...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Mai 2009)

ok jetzt hab ich alle treiber, aber wie kann ich jetzt die Internetverbindung mit dem integrierten WLAN herstellen?


----------



## klyer (29. Mai 2009)

versuchs mal über das Microsoft Wireless Lan.
Edit: ist meistens leichter als das mitgelieferte Programm 
mfg


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Mai 2009)

ok ich glaub jetzt bin ich n00b. wo genau kann ich das integrierte wlan einrichten/auswählen? ich finde des niergentwo...


----------



## klyer (29. Mai 2009)

das wichtigste am janzen  is, das du nen wlan in deiner nähe hast 
wenn dein rechner nen "drahtloses netzwerk" gefunden hat, zeigt er dir es in der taskleiste recht an. um es aber auf windows "umzukonfiguieren", machst du einen rechtsklick auf das symbol (mit welchem du es verwaltest, also der wlan treiber den du installiert hast), und da müsste dann da stehen, "mit windoof verwalten und dann klickst du das an.
und dann schau mal, den rest müsstest du dann eigenrlich auch alleine hinbekommen
mfg
Edit:wenn du dann immernoch net weiterkommst, mach mal nen screen von deiner taskleiste (druck und dann bei z.B. Paint einfügen)


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Mai 2009)

ja, des is klar wie man umstellt, aber nach dem ich den treiber installiert hab, kommt da keine veränderung u. en programm is au ed installiert oder so...

hast du icq?


----------



## klyer (30. Mai 2009)

jop: 442573090
Edit: mal sehn, heut abend vl. und sonst immer abends 
mfg


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Mai 2009)

ok dank dir, ich add dich mal


----------



## boss3D (30. Mai 2009)

1.) Treiber für den WLAN-Chip installieren.

2.) Rechter Mausklick auf das Symbol mit den 2 Monitoren und der Weltkugel _(bei dir sollte statt der Weltkugel ein rotes Kreuz sein)_:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.) _Verbindung mit einem Netzwerk herstellen_ auswählen

4.) Deinen WLAN-fähigen Router auswählen _(nicht beim Nachbarn reinhängen, auch wenn der ein ungesichertes Netzwerk hat und du ein Signal davon empfängst  )_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5.) Jetzt musst du nur noch den Sicherheitscode von deinem Router eingeben und warten, bis die Verbindung aufgebaut ist. Fertig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Mai 2009)

ok ich guck dann mal thx


----------



## boss3D (30. Mai 2009)

Solltest du das Symbol in der Taskleiste nicht finden, kommst du auch über _Start > Systemsteuerung > Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter_ hin ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Mai 2009)

ah danke jetzt find ichs dann auf jedenfall


----------



## klyer (30. Mai 2009)

um reinzukommen, musst du manchmal auch erst nen wlan einrichten, also über Freigabecenter und dann "Wlan-einrichten"
mfg


----------



## Flenor Eldar (31. Mai 2009)

ja aber unter xp gibts doch kein netzwerk u. freigabecenter...


----------



## klyer (31. Mai 2009)

jep das stimmt...
mir fällt ggrad ein, das haben die mal wieder nur bei vista eingefügt, das man manchmal erst nen wlan einrichten muss...
Edit: um es bei XP einzurichten, gehst du einfach unter start->Einstellungen->Netzwerkverbindungen->und dann müsste da schon eine "Drahtlos Netzwerkverbindung" da stehen.
mfg


----------



## Flenor Eldar (31. Mai 2009)

wok hat mir aber ned geholfen


----------



## klyer (2. Juni 2009)

@Boss3d
ned Vista sondern XP

Problem ist beseitigt worden (über TeamViewer)

Für Leute, die so ein ähnliches Problem haben:
Die Treiber wurden zwar heruntergeladen und auch entpackt, man dachte aber, das mit dem entpacken schon alles installiert worden ist.
Also ab in das Verzeichniss, wo es hinentpackt worden ist, und installieren...
mfg


----------



## boss3D (2. Juni 2009)

Zwischen entpacken und installiern sollte man schon unterscheiden können.  
Durch das Entpacken kommt man ja erst zur exe, die installiert werden muss. das ist auch unter XP so ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

